# Administrator password expiring frequently....



## Santosh Kulkarni (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

The administrator password is expiring frequently in my dell system....any solution for this to prevent?
I am using win 7 prof 64 bit OS

Regards,
Santosh kulkarni


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2012)

*In Windows 7 Professional , Ultimate, and Enterprise:
*


Open the Local Users and Groups administration panel. Do this the easy way; Start –> then enter  _lusrmgr.msc_ into the start menu search box. (or the Run box on XP)
Double click to select your user
Check the box next to “Password never expires”
Click OK, and your done.

HOWTO: Turn off Password Expiration in Windows 7 « Breztech


----------



## rorry (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello, you need to remove Windows 7 password, here is the video guide you can follow
[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yCiiZwjUDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------

